# Penn Senator 9/0 $40



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Older US made model with the aluminum spool. 
Was well used and shows it. Works good except the free spool lever is rough.
Bought it to do some beach shark fishing down south but just going to save up for a Penn 50w or bigger.

Will accept trades for all kinds of fishing gear as well.
Prefer to keep it around Myrtle. If you are coming down later in the year I will hold it.
If ya want it really bad I might ship it If you pay.





















$40


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you make it up to Wilmington NC anytime soon, Ill take it.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold locally. 
Please close.


----------

